# Buck smell



## copper (Jan 13, 2009)

How long does and X's buck smell? Can I give him a bath? He was castrated about 3 weeks ago. Thank's to Carol Eddy's book he got a bath with baby shampoo.Worked great.


----------



## joecool911 (Jul 3, 2010)

Please state your question more clearly. Can't figure out what you are asking.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Yes you can bath him but I have no idea what you would use to get the smell outta him cept for 3, 4 or 10 baths


----------



## feederseaters (Nov 8, 2009)

1 quart of 3% hydrogen peroxide
Â¼ cup baking soda
2 teaspoons of Dawn Dishsoap. 

Mix the ingredients in an open bucket or bowl. The mixture will fizz. Wet your goat and thoroughly massage the solution into the coat. Be sure to keep the mixture out of the goatâ€™s eyes, nose and mouth. If it is necessary to apply it to the goatâ€™s face, very carefully use a washcloth or a sponge. After applying the mixture to all parts of your goat that may be bucky, rinse the goat thoroughly. 

*Warning*

This mixture can be explosive, as it will fizz and creates pressure if it is enclosed in a sealed tight container. Never store unused portion; always discard. Be sure to only mix in an open container and do not try to store or cover it in any way. Do not get the mixture into the goat's eyes, nose or mouth.

Remember that the buck will just get stinky again as soon as he sprays urine on himself, also his musk glands will seep odor. The best permanant remedy for removing buck scent is to remove the testicles!


----------



## Porter (Oct 16, 2012)

Hi, we went through this in the spring. It took about three months for my buck to loose his stink after castration. Bathing didn't help because the smell was still creeping out of his skin, you'll just have to give him some time.


----------

